# Burnthwaites Boomerang-Max



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Seriously in the mind of a female feline-ya just sooo wouldAdmit it ladies-i defo would-10wks- Oooh he's definitely got what it takes And trust me, he is sooo cocky i kiss him like all the time


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

he's so beautiful its beyond words


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I know Minnie-Really can't say what this lad means to us ,but it really was his destiny to stay with us and for this we are in his fathers debt-always


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to kiss him too

Had a look at your website all your cats are stunning


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so beautiful


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow kelly - what a stunner!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

very handsome x


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely cat


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

He is exquisite!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks folks and thanks trish-we know it but it's always nice to keep getting compliments-they soo deserve them
And hello countrymom-nice to see you on here


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I just looked at your site too Kelly and you have some amazing looking cats!

I also signed your guestbook


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes such a handsom boy, the ladies wont be able to resist him


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

what a stunner!!! all the animals are lovely. even the ugly ones,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,...........................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou folks and Saffron


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

He is one stunning boy - fingers crossed his babies will turn out just like him in time to come. I am no cat breed expert but he is one stunner  
One day I shall be owned by one of these gorgeous cats....and I shall come your way to have some of his breeding


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

You'd be most welcome Debbie my love


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thankyou Kelly 

Right shall start working on the hubby - maybe take a year or so before he gives in.....LOL BUT he always does!!!!
Took me 3 years to get him to come round to get a DDB now we have 3 LOL
So watch this space


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> what a stunner!!! all the animals are lovely. even the ugly ones,


Dunno-we've been lucky i guess thus far


----------

